# homemade broadheads ....



## roadie (Jan 23, 2011)

wow .... jus saw this while searching the net for homemade broadheads ....

http://wisconsinoutdoor.com/smf/index.php?topic=730.0

great product .... but i cant get bullets heads here


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

roadie said:


> wow .... jus saw this while searching the net for homemade broadheads ....
> 
> http://wisconsinoutd...php?topic=730.0
> 
> great product .... but i cant get bullets heads here


I think those thin flexible copper pipe will do, flatten one of the ends with a hammer and cut the edge into a triangle. You don't need fancy materials to make these primitive projectiles.


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

They look very impressive!


----------



## josephlys (May 4, 2010)

Soooo beautiful


----------



## Devoman (Oct 15, 2010)

I would cry when I lost one!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a fairly large supply of the old steel jacketed army issue 30 cal bullets, If you would like some I can post to you (if you think it will get through customs) Drop me a pm if interested.

James


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Jay Massey did the same thing, only used a glue on field point with a slot and added blade.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

I use mild flat steel flat stock.Like the old trade points.


----------

